# أسئله ؟؟؟



## المدافع عن دين الحق (24 أبريل 2007)

سؤالي الأول هو
لماذا لم تؤمنوا بالاسلام ما هو السبب المقنع لذلك أريد اجابة ولكن الرجاء عند الرد احترام عقلية القارئ فلا داعي لقول كلام ينافي العقل والمنطق السليم


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

وسؤالي الثاني 
اذا كان عيسي علية أفضل الصلوات أتم التسليم (أو كما تسمونة عندكم) قد فدي نفسة بالصلب لكي يغفر للجميع خطايهم وسيئات أعمالهم فلماذا يسجن اللص والمعتدي والمغتصب


----------



## فادية (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> سؤالي الأول هو
> لماذا لم تؤمنوا بالاسلام ما هو السبب المقنع لذلك أريد اجابة ولكن الرجاء عند الرد احترام عقلية القارئ فلا داعي لقول كلام ينافي العقل والمنطق السليم



*عزيزي المدافع عن الحق 
الزمن قبل مجيئ المسيح كان زمن الخطيئه التي فصلت البشر عن الله 
ولكن بمجيئ المسيح حصلت مصالحه البشر مع الله بشخص المسيح الذي كفر عن كل خطايا البشر وجعل العلاقه بين الله والبشر من اسمى العلاقات التي لم ولن تتكرر في العالم على مدى الدهور 
بمعنى انه بالمسيح توضحت وتكاملت علاقه البشر بالله واصبحت علاقه الاب باولاده ولا اعتقد ان هناك علاقه اعمق واقوى من علاقه المحبه التي تربط الاب بالابناء 
لكن لما جاء الاسلام 
رجع علاقه الانسان بالله الى ما كانت عليه قبل مجيئ المسيح 
اي جعل علاقه الانسان بالله علاقه عبد بسيده
فالمسلم يخاف ويخشى ويرتعب من الله والاكثر من ذلك ان اله الاسلام لا توجد لديه رحمه بمتبعيه
بمعنى انه  الاسلام اعاد الكون الى عصر الدم والقتل وهذا ما كان موجود بالفعل قبل المسيح 
اذا نحن لا نؤمن بالاسلام كدين لانه لم يضف شيئا جديدا وساميا للحياة بل بالعكس جاء بافكار وتعاليم لا تخدم البشريه بشيئ سوى الظلم والارهاب والقتل والدم .
سلام المسيح *


----------



## فادية (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> وسؤالي الثاني
> اذا كان عيسي علية أفضل الصلوات أتم التسليم (أو كما تسمونة عندكم) قد فدي نفسة بالصلب لكي يغفر للجميع خطايهم وسيئات أعمالهم فلماذا يسجن اللص والمعتدي والمغتصب


*ببساطه يا اخي الكريم 
من يعرف المسيح حق المعرفه ويؤمن بموت المسيح وفدائه للبشر على الصليب وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالت لا يمكن ان يكون لص او معتدي او مغتصب 
اتمنى ان اكون قد استعطت ان اوصل الفكرة لك باسلوب بسيط وغير معقد 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## طريق الخلاص (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> سؤالي الأول هو
> لماذا لم تؤمنوا بالاسلام ما هو السبب المقنع لذلك أريد اجابة ولكن الرجاء عند الرد احترام عقلية القارئ فلا داعي لقول كلام ينافي العقل والمنطق السليم



سلام المسيح

لا تكبر و لا غرور و ادانة انما رغبة مني بالإشتراك في موضوع يتطرق لإيماني

تتكلم عن المنطق و العقل البشري و الإحترام هذا دليل على ثقافتك و انسانيتك 

انطلاقا من الإنسانية سأجيبك

لا نؤمن بالإسلام لأنه لغة جسد و ليس لغة روح أي عندما قرأت القرآن و الحديث لم أجد ما ابحث عنه
1- الوعد بالخلاص الوارد في شريعة الأنبياء السابقين غير عيسى
2- لم اجد تقديسا للنفس البشرية التي خلفها الله على صورته كمثاله
3- لم أجد الله يساوي بين الخليقة بل يميز بين مسلم و لآخر غير مسلم 
4- لم أجد تقديسا للجسد بل تحقيرا له أي أن المرأة تصيح دنسة في وقت الحيض أليس هذا مؤشرا صحي أعطاه الله لجسد المرأة حكمة منه و دراية بإمور البشر؟؟ طبعا
5- الزواج في الإسلام .. عقد نكاح غليظ و الطلاق حلال لتسيير أمور العباد 

6- تعدد الزوحات محلل في الإسلام و هذا ما لا تقبله نفسي لأن الزواج اتحاد مقدس لجسدين و ليس علاقة جنسية
7- للذكر مثل خظ الأنثيين كيف و كلنا متشابهون و الله هو الخالق 
8- العقوبات مخيفة تتنافى مع مفهوم أن الله رحيم غفور و يحبنا
9- الملكوت أي الجنة لا تختلف عن الدنيا بل أكثر متعة و الخمر فيها حلال و لا يسكر و الجنس غير منتهي المتعة لأن النساء دائمات العذرية
10- تحليل القتل و اصدار الأحكام البشرية و كأن الله قاضي محكمة 
11- تخصيص آيات بالرسول تبرر ما قام به من تعدد زوجات و حروب و غزوات و ما أعرفه عن الأنبياء أنهم ودعاء مترقعون عن متاع  الدنيا و لا تقل لي أن سليمان و داوود و موسى كلهم تزوجوا 
12- الشريعة الإسلامية تتناسب فقط مع من هو مسلم علما بان الكثيؤين يتبعونها دون اعتراض بسبب الاضطهاد
13- الحاجة دائما للرجوع للتفسيرات و رأي علماء الدين في تقسير آيات منزلة من عند الله للبشر بلسان عربي فصيح أي يجب أن يكون لا لبس فيه مفهوم و سلس
14- التركيز على يوم القيامة و الدينونة و ما سيحدث و كيف الله سينتفم من الكافرين و المشركين ........

ما زال هناك الكثير من الأسباب لعدم الإيمان بالإسلام و حاولت كل حهدي أن لا أقارن مع المسيحية احتراما لك لأنك طلبت مني بل أجبرتني على احترامك 

لم أذكر بعد الحوادث التاريحية التي تشير للسيرة النبوية و الأحداث في تلك الفترة 

لأن الهدف الذي أسعى اليه هو التصالح مع الله و التقرب منه روحيا منتظرة قدسه اللامنتهي و رحمته الواسعة الشاملة كل البشر بلا استثناء 

سأكتفي بهذا و بالنهاية لا أحد يعلم إلا الله 
" طوبى للذين آمنوا و لم يروا"


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2007)

*تم نقل المشاركات*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي المدافع*

*قد تم نقل أسئلتك التي وضعت بالمكان الخطأ وأجابوك أخوتي الأفاضل الي هذا السؤال الخاص بك*
*فهذا أحسن من أن تضعها بموضوع ليس مكانها به*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

جزيل الشكر لكم علي تفاعلكم 
ولكن من قال أن علاقة العبد بربة في الاسلام هي قائمة علي الخوف فقط لقد شبة علماء الاسلام الايمان بالله بالطائر 
فرأسة التوحيد 
وجناحية هما 
1)الخوف
2)الرجاء
فلا افراط ولا تفريط ولا نكون مثلكم معلقين بالله الرجاء الكامل الذي يعتمد علي المغفرة المسبقة وبالتالي لو أنني لا أؤمن برسالة المسيح فسوف يحق لي الزنا والسرقة والاغتصاب والقتل وان جئت مُحاسبا أمام الله أمام جنة ونار أقول أني مغفور لي بدم المسيح..
ولا نكون كاليهود علاقتنا بالله علاقة خشنة قائمة علي العبودية الكاملة فلا مجال للحب بين العبد وربه وانما ذل فقط 
ولكن أمة وسطا 
يقول علي بن أبي طالب"لو وكل حسابي لوالداي بدلا من الله لرفضت"
فلقد أحس حلاوة القرب من الله كما أنة أين الأحاديث القدسية 
فمثلا يقول الله تعالي علي لسان نبية "إني لأجدنى أستحي من عبدي يرفع إلى يديه يقول يارب فأردهما فتقول الملائكة إلى هنا إنه ليس أهلا لتغفر له فأقول ولكنني أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة أشهدكم إني قد غفرت لعبدي"
وقال أيضا"يا ابن آدم خلقتك بيدي وربيتك بنعمتي وأنت تخالفني وتعصاني فإذا رجعت إلى تبت عليك فمن أين تجد إلها مثلي وأنا الغفور الرحيم "
والكثير من هذا

وأين نسيتم وصاياهصلي الله علية وسلم للجند الخارجين
"لا تقتلوا شيخًا، ولا امرأة، ولا صبيًا، ولا عابدًا في محرابه، ولا راهبًا في” صومعته، ولا شابًا ما دام لا يحمل السلاح، ولا تقطعوا شجرة ولا تعفروا -‏ تردموا - بئرًا ،‏ ولا تجهزوا على جريح، ولا تمثلوا بقتيل .‏"


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

حسنا فلنأخذها واحدة تلو أخري
1)الاسلام وعد بالخلاص لكل من آمن بة واحدا لا شريك له ولا مثيل واتبع أوامرة
قال تعالي{ والذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات سندخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا وعد الله حقا ومن أصدق من الله قيلا } [سورة النساء:122]وقال تعالي { وعد الله الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم } [سورة المائدة:9]
2)أولا نحن لا نقول ان لله شبية أو مثيل فلا نقول خلقة علي هيئتة ولكننا نقول أنة مخلوق من طين ونفخ الله فية من روحة
أما لتعظيم أمر البشرية فقال صلي الله علية وسلم فيما معناة  "من قتل مسلما أو معاهدا (هو من لا يحاربنا والذين يسمون اليوم بالمدنين)لم يرح رائحة الجنة "3)أولا هذا شئ طبيعي ولم تختص بة المرأة فقط فالرجل يكون (غير طاهر) ولن أقول نجسا بعد انزال المني 
فالأصل في الأشياء الطهارة وبالطبع البشر
كما أنة عندما تحيض المرأة فلا يحرم علي زوجها الأقتراب منها وأنها نجسة فلقد كان الرسول الكريم يعامل  السيدة الطاهرة عائشة رضي الله عنها في هذا الوقت أحسن المعاملة 
4)بالطبع عقد نكاح عقد غليظ وميثاق فالمرأة ليست لعبة كما أن الطلاق مكروة وليس بالأمر اليسير كما أنة لا يتم في أي لحظة بل يجب أن يتم في طهر لم يجامعها فية اكراما لها.
5)تعدد الزوجات ليس شيئا متاحا للجميع وانما يجب تحقق شرط مهم فية وهو القدرة علي العدل بينهم فان لم يكن فهو محرم ويجوز للزوجة طلب الطلاق عندها سواء لم يوفيها حقها النفسي أو الجنسي
6)نعم كلنا متشابهون أمام الله , ولكن فضل الله الرجل علي المرأة بقوة التحمل والقوة فلذلك الرجل يعمل ويشقي وينفق,فان لم ينفق عليها فلها الحق أن تأخذ من المال أو تطلق عند اصرارة علي عدم الانفاق .  أما ما  تأخذة وهو النصف فهو  لها ولا يجوز للزوج أن يأخذة منها 
7)أعتقد أن تلك الحدود كان سبيلا رادعا لكي لا تقطع في 700 سنة الا ستة أيادي أما تلك الأحكام الوضعية فهي ما أدي الي انتشار السرقة و قطاع الطرق وأنظر الآن الي بلدا مثل أمريكا السجين اللص يسرق وينهب الملاين ثم يقضي سنتين ثلاثة في السجن ثم يعود ويأكل مما سرق أليس هذا كلة علي حساب الشرفاء...ثم ان تنفيذ هذة الأحكام لا ينفذ الا بعد توفر العديد من الشروط
8)أما حيال موضوع الجنة وأنه نعيم بالخمر والنساء والغناء فيه قصور كبير عن الاعتقاد الصحيح حيال ذلك ، فإن نعيم الجنة ليس نعيما حسيا جسديا فقط بل هو كذلك نعيم قلبي بالطمأنينة والرضى به سبحانه وتعالى وبجواره ، بل إن أعظم نعيم في الجنة على الإطلاق هو رؤية الرب سبحانه وتعالى ، فإن أهل الجنة إذا رأوا وجهه الكريم نسوا كل ما كانوا فيه من ألوان النعيم ، وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين ولا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا تأثيما إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما ، فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين جزاء بما كانوا يعملون ، والمقصود بيان أن نعيم أهل الجنة ليس مقصورا على ما ورد في كلامك بل هو أوسع من ذلك بكثير . 
9)أما تحليل القتل فأريد الدليل 
10)لماذا لا أقول بالله عليك ما سن بلوغ الشهوة شدتها أبعد الأربعين ؟ والله لقد كان صلي الله علية وسلم متواضعا كريما عفوا ومتسامحا لأبعد الحدود عن قوة يكفي أنة عفا عن أهل مكة بعد كل ما فعلوة بة وفي حنين رد كل السبايا الا أهلها بعد وافق أهلها علي الصلح (وليس أن يسلموا)والكثير الكثير من هذا
12)لا والله لقد نظم الاسلام العلاقة بين كل شئ وكان عادلا أعطني دليلا واحدا علي ذلك.وأين الاضطهاد وهل يسلم غير العرب أيضا بسبب الاضطهاد!!!!!!
13)لا أجد في هذا شيئا ضد الاسلام فنحن شريعتنا نظمت كل شئ كما أن الاسلام غير مقتصر علي العرب قال تعالي(وما أرسلناك الا رحمة للعالمين)

أرجو أن نصل في النهاية الي الدين الحق وفقنا الله الي ما يحب يرضي


----------



## Basilius (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



> اذا كان عيسي علية أفضل الصلوات أتم التسليم (أو كما تسمونة عندكم) قد فدي نفسة بالصلب لكي يغفر للجميع خطايهم وسيئات أعمالهم فلماذا يسجن اللص والمعتدي والمغتصب



احنا مالنا و مال السجن دلوقتي ؟ 
هل حضرتك على علم بالمسيحية لتسال بطريقتك هذة ؟
هل انت على علم بسبب الفداء لتستخدم اسلوبك هذا ؟؟؟
طيب .... كلنا سنحاسب عن خطايانا و من اخطىء سيحاسبة الرب عن خطاة 
ومع ذلك تم الفداء 
و كلنا تم فداؤنا بدم المسيح من الخطية 
وكلنا و نحن مفديين سنحاسب على خطايانا و منا من سيكون مستحق لملكوت اللة و منا من لا يكون مستحقا 
اعرف بقى ما هو سبب الفداء ... بما انك تتكلم و كانك فاهم و عالم مسيحيات


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

لقد قمت بالرد في الموضوع "أسئلة"


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

مع احترامي كيف أحاسب وأنا مفدي!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الفداء في اللغة هو شئ وضع مكان شئ آخر ليحل محلة
الرجاء التوضيح


----------



## steven gerrard (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

انت مفدى من العقوبة الابدية التى كانت لنا لا محالة لولا الفداء

فالان بعدما رفعت العقوبة الابدية فاصبح كل انسان قادرا ان يدخل الملكوت ان اتبع الوصايا

اى اصبحنا مخيريين مجددا بعد ان كانت النهاية معلومة المصير وهى الموت الابدى والبعد عن الرب
​


----------



## Basilius (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



> مع احترامي كيف أحاسب وأنا مفدي!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> الفداء في اللغة هو شئ وضع مكان شئ آخر ليحل محلة
> الرجاء التوضيح



ومع احترامي  ايضا   
يبقى حضرتك  تسال فقط ولا تتكلم بصيغة الهجوم لانك اوضحت انك لا تعرف شيئا عن الفداء و مع ذلك اتيت بامثلة مثل عقوبة الابن و الناس الخطاة و تاتي لتشكك في تلك العقيدة وانت اوضحت بنفسك انك لا تعرفها


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

مع كل تقديري
 لماذا كنت معاقب  لا محالة ما ذنبي الذي اقترفتةلكي لا أهنئ بجوار الرب!؟؟


----------



## Basilius (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

ساقتبس مداخلة من مداخلاتي في موضوع اخر تكلمت فية عن الفداء بعلمي البسيط جدا 
بما ان حضرتك لا تبحث في الفهرست 






> اللة لم يخلق الانسان لكي يستعبدة او يعبدة
> لانة اذا خلق اللة الانسان للعبادة اذن يكون هذا الالة ناقصا و يحتاج لمن يعبدة و من يعظمة
> واللة لا يحتاج لمثل هذة الامور لانة لو احتاج لها لاصبح الها ناقصا
> ونقول في المسيحية " لست انت محتاج الى عبوديتي بل انا المحتاج الى ربوبيتك "
> ...


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

ومن قال أنني أهاجم
أنا أتسأل فالهجوم ليس من طبعي الا في مواضع معينة
ولكن لماذا لا تجاوبني!!!!


----------



## steven gerrard (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> مع كل تقديري
> لماذا كنت معاقب  لا محالة ما ذنبي الذي اقترفتةلكي لا أهنئ بجوار الرب!؟؟




*لانك اخطات فى حق من لايستطيع احد ان يوفيه حقه*​


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أولا أحييك علي هذا الكلام الرائع 
ولكن أعتقد أن هذا ما فهمتة.
آدم علية السلام أذنب وأكل من شجرة التفاح فبالتالي أصبح هذا الذنب متوارثا علي شكل أن كل مولود يولد لآدم يخطئ !!!  لأن أباة أخطأ!!!! فتغيرت طبيعة البشر وصاروا خطاءين!!وكان لابد من مكفر ؟؟؟وهو "جزء من الرب"
لكي يتقبلنا الرب كما نحن!!!!الا تعتقد بأنها حيلة سخيفة بأن يرسل الرب جزءا منة ويجعلة يُقتل ليكفر عنا هذا الخطأ!!! لماذا لا يعترف بأنة قد تراجع عن كلامة قرر أن يغفر لنا "هذا من المنظور المسيحي" 
الرجاء التعديل علي فلست أهاجم بل أقارن 
أعتذر ولكنني أكثر أقتناعا بما جاء في ديني بقولة صلي الله علية وسلم "كل ابن آدم خطاء وخير الخطاءون التوابون" أي أنة كل ابن آدم سوف يخطئ ولكن خيرهم هم التائبين الي الله العائدين له المستغفيرين الله فهؤلاء يقبل الله توبتهم ويعفو عنهم دون حيل 
وأعتقد أنة أكثر اقناعا لك من أن" يقتل جزء من الله" علي الصلييب  وهذا ما حدث
كما أن عندي استفسار 
1)ما معني قولك"وعلي فكرة الله لم يخلق ابليس بردة"


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

وما هو الخطأ الشخصي الفعلي لي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*عزيزى المدافع 
اعجبت جدا بمشاركتك الاخيرة رقم 18 والتى من مضمونها تقول انت انك مقتنع ان كل ابن ادم سوف يخطى 
ولكن خيرهم هم التائبين الي الله العائدين له المستغفيرين الله فهؤلاء يقبل الله توبتهم ويعفو عنهم دون حيل 
ولكن اسمح لى ان ان اجد لك تعليق حول هذة المشاركة 
يعترض البعض علي العناية الإلهية من جهة وجود الشر في العالم قائلين : ( ما ذنب الشخص المظلوم الذي يعان ظلم الشرير؟) 

مثل هؤلاء يتجاهلون أعظم هبة يقدمها الله للإنسان وهي الحرية الإنسانية . 
فقد أعطانا الله الخيار في كل شئ حتى في قبولنا إياه أو مقاومتنا له شخصيا ,. 
انه لا يريد أن يكون الإنسان آله يحركها لتحقيق إرادته . إنما يرد منه أن يكون إنسانا عاقلا قادرا علي اخذ قرارات من وحي أعماقه . 
قد يسئ البعض للحرية فيسلكون في الشر و يستخدمون العنف مع الغير . 
من اجل حب الله الفائق للإنسان يتركهم يفعلون ما يشاءون , لكنه في عدله يجازي كل واحد علي حسب أعماله في حينه . 
انه يترك الشرير في شره ..لعله يتوب و يرجع فيكافأ . أما إن تمادي في الشر فانه حتما سيذوق من الكأس التي ملاها . 

أما المظلوم فيحتضنه الله ليحول الظلم لخيره . إلا أن كان قد سقط تحت الظلم لإصراره علي شر خفي . 

فقد حدث قبل ذلك أن إنسان حكم عليه بالإعدام بتهمة القتل فقال ( أنا استحق الإعدام فمنذ سنوات قتلت و اختفت جريمتي فما اجنيه الآن هو ثمار شري الخفي الذي لا يعلمه سوي الله ). 
اكتفى بهذة المشاركة الان فى انتظار تعليقك 
وربما فهمت من خلال مشاركاتك السابقة والاسئلة المتكررة لك انك تسال عن الخلاص وما هى خطة الخلاص ولماذا جاء اللة واخذ صورة انسان لكى يخلصنا ؟
هذا ما فهمت من خلال مشاركاتك السابقة الرجاء من الاخ الفاضل المدافع ان اجد لك تعليق على مشاركتى 
اشكر حضورك ومحبتك *


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أشكرك أخي أثناثيوس علي مشاركتك الرائعة...
ولكن لنقسم كلامك الي فئتين
1)[U]يعترض البعض علي العناية الإلهية من جهة وجود الشر في العالم قائلين : ( ما ذنب الشخص المظلوم الذي يعان ظلم الشرير؟) 
مثل هؤلاء يتجاهلون أعظم هبة يقدمها الله للإنسان وهي الحرية الإنسانية . 
فقد أعطانا الله الخيار في كل شئ حتى في قبولنا إياه أو مقاومتنا له شخصيا ,. 
انه لا يريد أن يكون الإنسان آله يحركها لتحقيق إرادته . إنما يرد منه أن يكون إنسانا عاقلا قادرا علي اخذ قرارات من وحي أعماقه . 
قد يسئ البعض للحرية فيسلكون في الشر و يستخدمون العنف مع الغير . 
من اجل حب الله الفائق للإنسان يتركهم يفعلون ما يشاءون , لكنه في عدله يجازي كل واحد علي حسب أعماله في حينه . 
انه يترك الشرير في شره ..لعله يتوب و يرجع فيكافأ . أما إن تمادي في الشر فانه حتما سيذوق من الكأس التي ملاها . 

أما المظلوم فيحتضنه الله ليحول الظلم لخيره . إلا أن كان قد سقط تحت الظلم لإصراره علي شر خفي [/U]
لا يختلف هذا أبدا عن منظورنا الاسلامي بتاتا فمثلا يقول المصطفي صلي الله علية وسلم "ان الله يمهل ولا يهمل "فقد يمهل الله الظالم في الدنيا ويدعة يظلم ولكن الله ولابد (عدلا منة) سوف يحاسبهم ويجازيهم علي أعمالهم سواء في الدنيا أو في الآخرة
أما بالنسبة للمظلوم فيقول محمدبن عبدالله علية أفضل الصلوات وأتم التسليم "اتق دعوة المظلوم فانها لاترد ولو كان كافرا"فالله بالفعل يحتضن المظلوم

أما الفئة الثانية من كلامك لي عليها اعتراضات
فكيف أنكم جعلتم  البشرية جمعاء كلها مذنبة لمجرد ذنب أذنبة أبوهم هل هذا عدل الاهي !!!!! كما أنة في مثالك فالرجل قتل ونعم يستحق أن يجني ثمار فعلتة الي الأبد (مالم يقتص الله منة *هو *)  
فمثلا تخيل أن رجلا قتل  فحكم القاضي علية ومن بعدة علي كل ذريتة بأنهم معاقبين الي الأبد هل هذا القاضي عاقل؟؟؟!! هل هو عادل ؟؟؟!! 
العدل أن يحكم علي هذا الرجل فقط؟؟؟؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

السيد المسيح قال وهو على الصليب: قد أكُمل


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

لماذا ياتي بعد ذلك نبي اخر وينفي كل شي؟!


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

لم أفهم كلامك


----------



## Basilius (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



> ولكن أعتقد أن هذا ما فهمتة.
> آدم علية السلام أذنب وأكل من شجرة التفاح فبالتالي أصبح هذا الذنب متوارثا علي شكل أن كل مولود يولد لآدم يخطئ !!! لأن أباة أخطأ!!!! فتغيرت طبيعة البشر وصاروا خطاءين!!وكان لابد من مكفر ؟؟؟وهو "جزء من الرب"
> لكي يتقبلنا الرب كما نحن!!!!الا تعتقد بأنها حيلة سخيفة بأن يرسل الرب جزءا منة ويجعلة يُقتل ليكفر عنا هذا الخطأ!!! لماذا لا يعترف بأنة قد تراجع عن كلامة قرر أن يغفر لنا "هذا من المنظور المسيحي"
> الرجاء التعديل علي فلست أهاجم بل أقارن
> ...




لم تقرا المداخلة جيدا و لم تريد ان تقراها جيدا 
من الواضح انك تاتي للمجادلة العقيمة فقط 
اما ما تقتنع بة فملىء بالثغرات الكثيرة جدا التي لا اجابة لها في الاسلام 



> مولود يولد لآدم يخطئ !!! لأن أباة أخطأ!!!!



تكلمت في هذة النقطة في المداخلة التي من المفروض ان تكون قراتها حضرتك 
وقلت ان من يقتل مثلا فلا يحاسب اللة اولادة على قتلة ولا ياخذ نسلة هذا الوزر 
افهم يعني اية طبيعة طاهرة خلقها اللة مؤهلة للعيش في محضرة 
وبلاش تتغاضى عن المداخلات او تقول باشياء  غير مشروحة بها كعادة كل المسلمين 
مش هشرحها تاني عاوز تعرف ارجع للمداخلة مرة اخرى لان بها كل شىء و لو ان هناك شيئا من سؤالك غير موجود بالمداخلة الاخيرة لي سوف اشرحة 
ولكن للاسف كمثل بقية اخوتك المسلمين تتغاضى عن الاجابة 
سؤالك هذا فعلا ينم عن انك لم تقرا حرفا واحدا من المداخلة 
واقول لك انا لم اقل هذا و رفضت هذا 
انا قلت في مداخلتي 


> المشكلة هنا في عدم الفهم من قبل الاخوة المسلمين
> نحن لا نقول ان اذا قتل الاب مثلا او ارتكب جريمة القتل سيعاقب اللة عليها ابناؤة او سياخذوا وزرها
> لا يا عزيزي الموضوع يختلف هنا
> فعندما طرد ادم من الجنة ووجب علية حكم اللة ضد الطبيعة الفاسدة الخاطئة و عاش في الارض
> وجئنا كلنا من نسلة فاننا ورثنا هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة الغير الطاهرة



وكانك لم تقرا المداخلة نهائيا و كانني اكلم حجرا 
يعني انا مش ملزم اعيد تاني ولا ملزم اخليك تقرا بالعافية 
ياريت تكون افضل من هذا في الحوار 
كل شىء كان موجود و انت تعيد الكرة مرة اخرى و سؤالك هذا يدل على انك اما لم تفهم او لم تقرا 


> أعتذر ولكنني أكثر أقتناعا بما جاء في ديني بقولة صلي الله علية وسلم "كل ابن آدم خطاء وخير الخطاءون التوابون" أي أنة كل ابن آدم سوف يخطئ ولكن خيرهم هم التائبين الي الله العائدين له المستغفيرين الله فهؤلاء يقبل الله توبتهم ويعفو عنهم دون حيل



هل خلق اللة ادم خطاءا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبما انك مقتنع بما يقولة الاسلام اللذي لا يعلم ما  هية الطبيعة التي خلق اللة ادم عليها 
اذن فاللة خلق ادم في الاسلام خطاءا اي على طبيعتة مثلة مثلنا الان 
لانك باسئلتك هذة و تقول اية زنبي مثلك مثل باقي المسلمين اذن فانت لا تؤمن باختلاف الطبيعة قبل خطية ادم عن بعدها 
وايضا لا تؤمنوا في الاسلام بان اللة قد اصدر حكما بالموت اذا عصى ادم ربة و هذا الحكم  متمثل في انفصالة عن اللة و الخروج من محضرة مادام فسدت طبيعتة 
اذن فلماذا طرد اللة ادم من الجنة في الاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا طردة من الجنة و انتم لا تؤمنوا بتغير الطبية ولا بصدور حكم الموت و ان  كل ابن ادم خطاء منذ خلقة اللة (( بالرغم من ان الحديث اللي واضعة حضرتك ليس لة علاقة بهذا الموضوع ))) بل انة يؤيد وجهة نظر المسيحة بس تقول اية في عدم الفهم او التنصل من قرلءة اجابتنا من حضرتك 
فاللة في الاسلام خلق ادم ولا تعرفوا عن الطبيعة الطاهرة او الفاسدة 
اي خلق ادم مثلة مثلنا خطاءا لان كل ابن ادم خطاءا 
و اللة خلقة على مثل هذا النحو و لم يصدر حكما بالموت او الانفصال عنة عند الخطية 
فلماذا طرد اللة ادم من الجنة  و اللة سامحة في نفس الوقت  كما تقولوا 
الم يخلق اللة ابن ادم خطاءا كما تقول ولا تؤمن بتغير الطبيعة و تعتبرة كلام فاضي ؟ 
طردة لية مادام  سامحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طردة لية مادام خلقة بهذة الطبيعة الفاسدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طردة لية وهو خلقة بتلك الطبيعة الفاسدة اي طبيعة الخطية و كان ادم موجود في محضر اللة بتلك الطبيعة خطاءا مثلة مثلنا 
لماذا طردة من الجنة و قد سامحة ووكان قد خلقة بالطبيعة الفاسدة 
المسيحية واضحة تماما في تلك النقاط و لن  اشرح مرة اخرى المداخلة موجودة 


> وأعتقد أنة أكثر اقناعا لك من أن" يقتل جزء من الله" علي الصلييب وهذا ما حدث



يابني بلاش تقول اكثر اقناعا و كلامك الفاضي دة 
يعني اية جزء منة يقتل على الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت ولا فاهم يعني اية وحدانية جوهر ولا اي حاجة عشان تقول جزء منة و كلامك العبيط دة 
بلاش الفتاوي من فضلكم 
لاننا لا نتبع الفتاوي 


> ما معني قولك"وعلي فكرة الله لم يخلق ابليس بردة"



دي كانت مناقشة جانبية بيني و بين عضو اخر 
ونعم اللة لم يخلق ابليس 
لان اللة لا يخلق شيئا ضاؤا 
مثلما خلق الة الاسلام ادم بطبيعتة الخاطئة


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*أرجو أن يكون الرد واضحا *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

_*قد أكُمل*_


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

المسيح قال *انه سياتي بعده انبياء كذبة*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*قبل أن أبدأ في الرد 
أريد أن أعرف من خلق أبليس*


----------



## Basilius (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



> فكيف أنكم جعلتم البشرية جمعاء كلها مذنبة لمجرد ذنب أذنبة أبوهم هل هذا عدل الاهي !!!!! كما أنة في مثالك فالرجل قتل ونعم يستحق أن يجني ثمار فعلتة الي الأبد (مالم يقتص الله منة هو )


 
ماهو يا اما حضرتك فهمك بطىء يا اما حضرتك تاتي لمجرد التدليس فقط 
انت فاهم يعني اية طبيعة فاسدة ؟؟؟ و طبيعة طاهرة ؟؟ طبعا لم يتعرض لها الاسلام 
فاهم كيف خلق اللة ادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
فاهم كيف تغير ادم بعد الخطية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فاهم يعني اية اللة لا يقبل بوجود اي طبيعة للخطية في محضرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فاهم يعني اية اللة حكم على تلك الطبيعة بالموت ؟؟
فاهم لماذا طرد ادم من الجنة و اللذي لا يوجد لها تفسيرا منطقيا واحدا في الاسلام كل هذة التفاسير الاسلامية تجعل اللة ناقصا و غير كاملا و انة مريضا نفسيا فسامح ادم و طردة لماذا ؟؟؟ بما انة لا يوجد في الاسلام ان اللة خلق ادم بطبيعة غير طبيعتة بعد الخطية اللي هي نفس طبيعتنا الان 


> كما أنة في مثالك فالرجل قتل ونعم يستحق أن يجني ثمار فعلتة الي الأبد (مالم يقتص الله منة هو )


 
يعني اقولك انك مدلس مثلا 
تتغاضى عن المداخلات ؟؟
الم اقل لك 


> نحن لا نقول ان اذا قتل الاب مثلا او ارتكب جريمة القتل سيعاقب اللة عليها ابناؤة او سياخذوا وزرها


 
فياريت بلاش التدليس دة و تقرا 
لاني لا اعيد ماكتبتة 
انت اما انك لا تفهم او لا تقرا 
انت ولا فاهم حتة ماهي الطبيعة الطاهرة التي خلقها اللة في الانسان و ماهي الطبيعة الفاسدة التي دخلت بالخطية و التي لا يسمح اللو بوجودها في محضرة 
معذور لان الاسلام لا يعرف تلك النقاط 


> فمثلا تخيل أن رجلا قتل فحكم القاضي علية ومن بعدة علي كل ذريتة بأنهم معاقبين الي الأبد هل هذا القاضي عاقل؟؟؟!! هل هو عادل ؟؟؟!!
> العدل أن يحكم علي هذا الرجل فقط؟؟؟؟


 

نفس سؤالك حتى بعد ان شرحنا لك ؟؟؟
هل اعتبر انك لا تفهم 
لا تكرر و انظر للاجابات 
بلاش تدليس و كذب و خبث


----------



## Basilius (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

ساعيد المداخلة المشروحة مرة ثانية و لاخر مرة 
لانوة من الواضح ان المدافع عن دين اللذي يسمية الحق 
اما انة لا يقرا او يدلس تدلسيا خبيثا 
لانة بعد ثلاث صفحات ياتي و يقول كيف يحاسب الابناء على خطية اقترفها ابوهم 
دليل على عدم القراءة او عدم الفهم 
لاخر مرة اعيدها 



> اللة لم يخلق الانسان لكي يستعبدة او يعبدة
> لانة اذا خلق اللة الانسان للعبادة اذن يكون هذا الالة ناقصا و يحتاج لمن يعبدة و من يعظمة
> واللة لا يحتاج لمثل هذة الامور لانة لو احتاج لها لاصبح الها ناقصا
> ونقول في المسيحية " لست انت محتاج الى عبوديتي بل انا المحتاج الى ربوبيتك "
> ...


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أولا أشكرك عل التحلي بالآداب المسيحية في الحوار


----------



## Christian Knight (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*نحن لا نؤمن بالاسلام لانه ببساطة ليس دينا سماويا.
الدليل الرئيسى: مخالفته الصريحة للكتاب المقدس
الدليل الثانوى: تشريعاته الغير اخلاقية*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أين التشريعات الغير أخلاقية

أععتذر فلن أتمكن من الدخول الا في أوقات معينة بسبب الامتحانات 
ولكن الموضوع مستمر


----------



## Moony34 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أنا عايز أقول لك رد بسيط أشرحلك فيه أنا ليه مسيحي مع احترامي لك كلام إخوتي:
أنا أري إن الحياة الروحية المسيحية أسمي بكثير من الحياة الإسلامية...
عندما أراد الله أن يعلم الإنسان قال له عين بعين وسن بسن في الشريعة اليهودية.
وعندما أراد أن يعلو بالإنسان إلى الحياة الملائكية قال له من ضربك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضاً في شريعة الكمال المسيحية.
فكيف ينزل الله بالإنسان مرة أخري إلى عين بعين وسن بسن؟؟؟؟؟ في الاسلام


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



> نحن لا نؤمن بالاسلام لانه ببساطة ليس دينا سماويا.
> الدليل الرئيسى: مخالفته الصريحة للكتاب المقدس
> الدليل الثانوى: تشريعاته الغير اخلاقية



هذا جواب جميل وادلة صحيحة ومنطقية


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



> أين التشريعات الغير أخلاقية



لن نتكلم هنا عن التشريعات الاسلامية يوجد قسم خاص بالحوارات الاسلامية
:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*لمعرفة التشريعات الغير اخلاقية بدينك يمكنك مراجعة الرابطين التاليين ووضع الرد ان وجد بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى: 
http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/islameyat/hal7.htm

http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/islameyat/hal8.htm*


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخوتي*

*الرجاء*
*عدم التطرق للأسلاميات*
*هذا قسم للأسئله والأجوبه المسيحية فقط*
*ولا مكان للأسلاميات هنا*

*أقول هذا ليس رجاء فقط* 
*بل تحذير*​ 
*وليكون بركه*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخوتي*
> 
> *الرجاء*
> ...



*اذا اقترح نقل الموضوع لمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى لان السؤال المطروح هو لماذا لا نؤمن بالاسلام يعنى لا نستطيع تجنب التحدث عن الاسلام فى هذا الموضوع*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

لا نؤمن بالاسلام لانه *يهدم ويخالف العقيدة المسيحية*

*والاسلام بدعة وهرتقاط التي ظهرت*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*ورجاءاً اغلاق هذا الموضوع لانه ليس للنقاش*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخوتي*
> 
> *الرجاء*
> ...



لا أدري ما سبب كل هذا الكلام وهذا الأسلوب أنا الآن أسأل لماذا لا تؤمنون بالاسلام وأحتاج الي ردود وسوف أناقش ردا ردا اذا سمح الوقت باذن الله تعالي​


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

كما أنني لست من جعل الموضوع هنا بالأصل


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> لا أدري ما سبب كل هذا الكلام وهذا الأسلوب أنا الآن أسأل لماذا لا تؤمنون بالاسلام وأحتاج الي ردود وسوف أناقش ردا ردا اذا سمح الوقت باذن الله تعالي​



*لقد اخبرتك بالسبب الرئيسى والسبب الثانوى من وجهة نظرنا*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

ولنأتي للموضوع الأول من قال أن الاسلام جعل علاقة العبد بربة علاقة جامدة خشنة!!!!!!!!
لا مجال فيها الا للانقياد والتذلل أظن أنني شرحت منهج الوسطية في الاسلام
 وأننا لسنا مثلكم نتخذ الرب لنا شريكا في الحياة ونجعل لها صفاتنا كالأكل والشرب وما يتبعهما (تعالي الله علوا كبيرا )
ولسنا كاليهود فهم قوم يستحقون ما فعل الله بهم, فهم أهل الكفر والشرك والعناد 

ولكننا نخاف الله فهو القوي والمنتقم والجبار والملك فلا نجعل أملنا كلة العفو والسماح ورحمة الله الواسعة فقط وأنما نجعل أعتبارات أخري كأن الله لا يرضي أن يشرك به وتوعد من ينتقصة بذلك بالعذاب فهذة أهانة لله تعالي .

وأيضا نحب الله فهو اللطيف الودود الحليم الغفور الرحيم الرحمن غافر الذنب قابل التوب فنحن ندعو الله في الشدة وفي الرخاء و نحبة لأنة أوجدنا وعلي أستعداد أن نموت ولا يقال عن الرب نقص (وان كانت غير منقصة من قدرة شئ)ولكننا نفعل هذا كلة من باب الحب الكامل 
أنظروا الي الرسول وهو يتحدث عن الله فيقول مخبرا عن قول الله"أنا عند حسن ظن عبدي بي فليظن عبدي بي خيرا"
ويقول أيضا "عبدي لو اتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا لاتشرك بي شيئا اتيتك بقرابها مغفرة"
والكثير من هذا


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

ومع احترامي لك هل لو جاء رجل الان وصفعك علي خدك الأيمن ستدير لة خدك الأيسر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



			
				المدافع عن دين الحق;271888 قال:
			
		

> ولنأتي للموضوع الأول من قال أن الاسلام جعل علاقة العبد بربة علاقة جامدة خشنة!!!!!!!!



*سؤالان بسيطان,...
هل يمكن ان تصلى الصلوات الخمس بلغة غير العربية لو كنت غير عربى؟
وهل يمكن ان تصلى لله فى اى وقت فى اليوم؟؟
ام ان اله الاسلام لا يتقبل الصلاة سوى باللغة العربية وفى اوقات معينة وبنفس الكلمات والالفاظ وكانه الة مبرمجة؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> وأننا لسنا مثلكم نتخذ الرب لنا شريكا في الحياة ونجعل لها صفاتنا كالأكل والشرب وما يتبعهما (تعالي الله علوا كبيرا )
> ولسنا كاليهود فهم قوم يستحقون ما فعل الله بهم, فهم أهل الكفر والشرك والعناد




*وهذا سبب وجيه جدا لننفر من الاسلام, فالاسلام يتهجم على الاديان الاخرى ويعطى المسلمين معلومات مغلوطة عن اليهودية والمسيحية ويعلمهم ان يكفروا ويكرهوا ويقاتلوا اهل الكتاب............فان كانت هذه هى تعاليم الله من وجهة نظرك فما هى تعاليم الشيطان اذا؟؟*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أعتقد أن العلماء قد ردوا علي هذة الشبة الأثرية 
شبه قطع يد السارق[/C

[URL="http://vb.arabsgate.com/archive/index.php/t-441607.html"]وهذا الرابط عام للرد علي بعض الشبهات من ناحية التشريع [/URL]
ولكن ليس هذا غرضي من السؤال 
واذا لم تكن كافية فيوجد العديد ممن ردوا علي هذا الكلام وأنا مستعد أن أعطيك الكثير من الروابط ولكن غرضي أنا أسأل ما الذي لا يعجبك في العقيدة الاسلامية ويمنعكم من قول لا اله الا الله


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

بالطبع يمكنني أن أصلي في أي وقت وفي أي مكان


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*نحن لا نختلف معكم فى ان لا اله الا الله لكننا نختلف معكم فى من هو هذا الاله وقد اخبرتك ان السبب الرئيسى لعدم ايماننا بالاسلام هو مخالفته الصريحة للكتاب المقدس والسبب الثانوى هو تشريعاته الغير اخلاقية*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

ونعم أقر بعض العلماء أنة يجوز لغير العرب أن يقرأوا القرآن في صلاتهم بغير العربية حتي يتعلموا اللغة العربية ومنهم الامام أبو حنيفة 
ولكن لاحظ هناك فرق بين( مناجاة الله والدعاء وهو في أي وقت بلا وضوء ولا نية ولا أي شئ وبأي لغة)

و(الصلاة) فالصلاة هي مرحلة أخري من مناجاة الله ولها شروط كالطهارة في البدن والمكان


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> بالطبع يمكنني أن أصلي في أي وقت وفي أي مكان



*هذا يخالف الكلام الذى سمعناه من المسلمين قبلا والذين قالوا بانه لا يجوز الصلاة الا فى مواعيد الصلوات الخمس, فمن نصدق؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> ونعم أقر بعض العلماء أنة يجوز لغير العرب أن يقرأوا القرآن في صلاتهم بغير العربية حتي يتعلموا اللغة العربية ومنهم الامام أبو حنيفة
> ولكن لاحظ هناك فرق بين( مناجاة الله والدعاء وهو في أي وقت بلا وضوء ولا نية ولا أي شئ وبأي لغة)
> 
> و(الصلاة) فالصلاة هي مرحلة أخري من مناجاة الله ولها شروط كالطهارة في البدن والمكان



*اذا لماذا يصلى المسلمين فى البلاد الغير عربية باللغة العربية؟؟*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أسألك بمن تعبد هل أقتنعت بقصة الناسوت واللاهوت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> أسألك بمن تعبد هل أقتنعت بقصة الناسوت واللاهوت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*انا اعبد الله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم الذى خلقنى وخلقك وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا
وكما تعرف فانه لا يوجد فى المسيحية حد الردة مثلما فى الاسلام وبالتالى فلو لم اكن مقتنعا بدينى لتركته على الفور.*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

لقد قلت لك الصلاة لها شروط وفي الصلاة يجب عليّ في بعض المواضع قراءة القرآن ولا يجوز قرآتة بغير العربية و(ذلك حفاظا علية من التبديل والتحريف)( -الا ان كنت جاهلا بها فكيف أقرأ مالا أفهم !!!!!! -)ولكن المواضع الأخري كأثناء السجود والركوع لا يجب عليّ أن أقرأ بالعربية 
وقلت لك هناك فرق بين الصلاة والدعاء 
فعندكم هما واحد أما عندنا فلا


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

هذا في حد ذاتة انتقاص لذات الله فكيف يثلث ويجزأ الرب الواحد!!!!!!!!!! 
ولكنني لا أريد الخوض في تلك المسألة حاليا..

ولنتكلم عن الاسلام


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*بالعقل والمنطق كلما تمت ترجمة الكلام لعدد اكبر من اللغات كلما صار تحريفه اصعب واصعب يعنى حجتكم واهية.
وما نراه فى صلاة المسلمين وعلاقتهم بالله عموما هو انها خالية من الروحانية ولا يمكن اعتبارها علاقة حقيقية من الاساس.*


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> هذا في حد ذاتة انتقاص لذات الله فكيف يثلث ويجزأ الرب الواحد!!!!!!!!!!
> ولكنني لا أريد الخوض في تلك المسألة حاليا..
> 
> ولنتكلم عن الاسلام



*الله لا يتجزأ فنحن نؤمن ان الله له ذات وعقل وروح ولا يوجد اى تجزئة فى ذلك.*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

لم أسمع في حياتي من قال هذا 

الا ان كنت تقصد الصلوات الخمسةنفسها!!!!!!
فهذة موقتة من عند الله رب العالمين بأوقات معينة موزعة توزيعا ربانيا تصلي علي وقتها .

أما  أي صلاة أخري  تصليها تقربا لله غير الخمسة فلك ذلك في أي وقت شئت وفي أي مكان شئت.
لاحظ هناك أيضا أوقات تستحب فيها الصلاة كالثلث الأخير من الليل ولكن في أي وقت لا بأس بذلك ولاحظ الصلاة عندنا ليست كما هي عندكم الآن.


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

بالعكس يا عزيزي فكلما ازدادت الترجمة كان التحريف أسهل علي يد المترجم وهذا الحاصل و الملموس

ولكن فلنتكلم عن الاسلام وروحانيتة
 فأنا لم أصل لدرجة العلم بدينك أن أجادلك فية مجادلة مفحمة مستشهدا بالأقوال من الأناجيل


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> بالعكس يا عزيزي فكلما ازدادت الترجمة كان التحريف أسهل علي يد المترجم وهذا الحاصل و الملموس
> 
> ولكن فلنتكلم عن الاسلام وروحانيتة
> فأنا لم أصل لدرجة العلم بدينك أن أجادلك فية مجادلة مفحمة مستشهدا بالأقوال من الأناجيل



*خطا طبعا لان المترجم لا يكون شخص او اثنان وانما يكون لجنة من العلماء ولا يمكن ان يخطئوا جميعا
واذا اردت ان يكون الموضوع فى الاسلاميات فاطلب من المشرف نقل الموضوع لمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى اولا*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

وهل عندما يبكي الخاشعون في صلواتهم خوفا و طمعا لا يكون في هذا روحانيات؟؟!!
وهل عندما أدخل الحرم فأحس بالسكينة والطمأنينة هل هذا خال من الروحانيات؟؟!!
وهل عندما أحس بأنني أذنب في حق ربي ومع ذلك أراة يبسط لي ويفتح لي أبواب رحمتة وأحس بآثار قبولة توبتي هل هذا خال من الروحانيات؟؟!!
وهل عندما يغلق عليّ الباب وتدعوني نفسي للعصيان فأقول لها لي رب يراني أعطاني الصحة والمال ولا أريدة أن يحزن علي عدم امتثالي أوامرة ؟؟!!

كل هذا خال من الروحانيات 

أتمني أن تتذوقوا حلاوة الاسلام من كل قلبي


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*مشكلة المشاعر والاحاسيس يا مدافع هو انه لا يمكنك اثباتها بالعقل ثم ان ما قلته لا ينفرد به الاسلام (وذلك لو افترضنا صحة كلامك) فذلك ما نشعر به ونعيشه عندما ندخل الكنيسة او نتحدث مع الله او نقرأ كتابه.
كما ان الواقع يخالف كلامك بشدة فلو كان المسلم مستريح فى دينه لما سمعنا عن مسلمين يفجرون انفسهم ويقتلون الابرياء, فما هذا الا مظهر من مظاهر يأس المسلمين من دينهم.
ولما كنا سمعنا عن مسلمين يعتدون على الكنائس ويقتلون المتنصرين والمبشرين ويمنعون غير المسلم من نشر فكره بحرية, فكل هذه المظاهر تثبت مدى عدم اقتناع المسلمين التام بدينهم واحساسهم بهشاشة دينهم,*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أعتذر منك
 ولكن نسبة المنتحرين في أمريكا 
لا يمكن
 أن تقارن بالتي في السعودية أبدا


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

وان دل علي شئ فهذا يدل علي راحة البلد الاسلامي الأول واقتناعهم الكلي بة


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



			
				المدافع عن دين الحق;272005 قال:
			
		

> أعتذر منك
> ولكن نسبة المنتحرين في أمريكا
> لا يمكن
> أن تقارن بالتي في السعودية أبدا



*الانتحار فى الغرب ينتج عن البعد عن الدين فى حين الشباب المسلم ينتحر ويقتل الابرياء بسبب تدينه
ثم انى لم اكن اتكلم عن الانتحار فى السعودية وانما عن الذين يفجرون انفسهم فى العراق, فكيف تطلب منا ان نؤمن بدين يدعو للانتحار وقتل الابرياء؟؟؟!!!!!!
*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

كما أن عمليات التفجير في الجزائر مثلا الاسلام ينكرها بشدة وهؤلاء قوم الاسلام منسلخ منهم

أما في اسرائيل فهذا هو الجهاد عينة

وأعلم هداك الله أن الاسلام حرم قتل المدنين سواء مسلم مسيحي وحتي اليهودي المدني لا يجوز قتلة


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

سؤال اذا كان الأمريكان غير مقتنعين أو غير متمسكين بدينهم فلماذا ينفقوا المليارات علي فكرة غير مقتنعين بها في التنصير في البلاد الجائعة كالصومال والأثيوبيا


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

*وماذا عن العراق؟؟
ومن اين اتت افكار الارهاب اصلا؟ اليس من تعاليم الاسلام؟؟*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أم أنهم أحسوا أن علي أحدهم أن يكون مسيحيا وان لم يكن نحن فهؤلاء الجياعي


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

ردي واضح تماما
أحداث العراق هي عمليات نتيجة التعصب الأعمي للمذهب وهي مخالفة للاسلام

أما قتل الامريكان فهو حلال فهم جاءوا مغتصبين للأرض ناهبين لما عليها من بترول وغيرة ومكلفين العراق ديونا تمتد الي مئات السنين وبالتالي لا ذل وطوق للعراقين


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



			
				المدافع عن دين الحق;272011 قال:
			
		

> سؤال اذا كان الأمريكان غير مقتنعين أو غير متمسكين بدينهم فلماذا ينفقوا المليارات علي فكرة غير مقتنعين بها في التنصير في البلاد الجائعة كالصومال والأثيوبيا



*اولا لا يوجد شىء عندنا شىء اسمه التنصير وانما التبشير
ثانيا لا علاقة بين كون البلاد فقيرة وبين وجود تبشير بها فهناك بلاد غنية وبها جهود تبشيرية ناجحة مثل دول الخليج وليس ذنبنا ان معظم البلاد الاسلامية صارت فقيرة ومتأخرة بسبب الاسلام.
ثالثا الذين ينفقون على التبشير هى الكنائس المسيحية لكن لا علاقة لحكومات الدول بالتبشير
رابعا اثيوبيا دولة ذات غالبية مسيحية
*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

لا ذل خطأ
أقصد اذلال


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> ردي واضح تماما
> أحداث العراق هي عمليات نتيجة التعصب الأعمي للمذهب وهي مخالفة للاسلام




*وهذا التعصب الاعمى ما هو الا نتيجة مباشرة للاسلام الذى يكفر ويقاتل كل من يخالفه*


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

لا تقول بسبب الاسلام فالاسلام أشاع الأرض عدلا لقرون عديدة حتي كان المزكي لا يجد من يأخذ زكاتة 
بينما كانت أوروبا تحت ذل واضطهاد أفكار الكنيسة المتعصبة( وهذا تاريخ لا مفر من أنكارة)

كما أنكم تستهدفون الجياعي والعطاشي لتنصروهم(آسف فالتبشير مشتق من البشري وأنا لا أقتنع بتلك البشري)
وأعطني مثالا حيا لخليجي تنصر


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

أنت كافر يالاسلام 
وأنا كافر بالمسيحية اذا أنا كافر..(من وجهة نظرك)


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

قلت لك هناك فرق بين المعاهد والمقاتل


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*

المعاهد الآن يسمي بالمدني


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسئله ؟؟؟*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> لا تقول بسبب الاسلام فالاسلام أشاع الأرض عدلا لقرون عديدة حتي كان المزكي لا يجد من يأخذ زكاتة
> بينما كانت أوروبا تحت ذل واضطهاد أفكار الكنيسة المتعصبة( وهذا تاريخ لا مفر من أنكارة)
> 
> كما أنكم تستهدفون الجياعي والعطاشي لتنصروهم(آسف فالتبشير مشتق من البشري وأنا لا أقتنع بتلك البشري)
> وأعطني مثالا حيا لخليجي تنصر



*حتى التاريخ تزيفونه يا مسلمين!!!!!!!!!
الاسلام لم يعرف الحضارة سوى لفترة وجيزة فى عصر الدولة العباسية وذلك لان المسيحيين واليهود كانوا هم من يديروا الدولة فعليا اما المسلمين فلم ولن يبنوا يوما حضارة بايديهم لان الاسلام هو نقيض الحضارة
اما ما قلته عن التبشير فما هو الا حجة البليد التى يستخدمها بعض المسلمين لتبرير نجاح التبشير فى بلادهم.
وابسط شاهد على مدى نجاح التبشير بين اهل الخليج هو الاخ peace_86  فهو مسلم سابق من اهل الخليج وله الكثير من المشاركات بمنتدانا ويمكنك ان تقرأ اختباره هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=261041#post261041
واعتقد ان اهل الخليج ليسوا بفقراء ام انكم ستجعلونهم فقراء لتهاجموا التبشير!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2007)

*ينقل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي المدافع*



Twin قال:


> *الرجاء*
> *عدم التطرق للأسلاميات*
> *هذا قسم للأسئله والأجوبه المسيحية فقط*
> *ولا مكان للأسلاميات هنا*​
> ...


 
*أعتقد أنك لم تحترم رجائي *
*ولم تخشي تحذيري *
*وهذا تحدي للأدارة*​ 
*ورديت عليا بردك هذا*​ 



			
				المدافع عن دين الحق;271877 قال:
			
		

> لا أدري ما سبب كل هذا الكلام وهذا الأسلوب أنا الآن أسأل لماذا لا تؤمنون بالاسلام وأحتاج الي ردود وسوف أناقش ردا ردا اذا سمح الوقت باذن الله تعالي​


وتذيد وتقول​


			
				المدافع عن دين الحق;271878 قال:
			
		

> كما أنني لست من جعل الموضوع هنا بالأصل


 
*أقول لك*
*لأنك وضعته بمكان خاطئ ليس بمكانه*
*فنقلته أنا أحتراماً لك بسؤال خاص*
*ولكنك لم تحترم قوانين هذا القسم الموضحة بأعلاه *
*ولم تحترمني شخصياً*​ 
*ومع كل هذا لم ولن أتخذ أي رد فعل يغضبك مني شخصياً*
*ولكني كواضع قوانين لابد من أحترامها*​ 
*فسأنقل الموضوع *
*وليس لقم الحوار الأسلامي *
*كما طلب الأخوه ليكملوا معك وليثبتوا كم أنت علي خطأ*
*ومع أحترامي لهم*
*سأنقله الي قسم المحذوفات*​ 
*وليكون بركة *​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

